# Contest #2



## Anonymous (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys,
let's try another contest and see how it works out.I already started on the material,but I got some good pics before hand.I have never processed these boards before so I know nothing about the yields.I know they came from northern telecommunications (pre-Nortel).I'll let the winner choose between 1/4 pound of connectors(see below),a pound of scrap memory,a 486,a Pentium 1 with gold top & bottom(to the right of the connectors in the pic), or 2 collectable chips.Shipping is included worldwide.Time to submit guesses will be over this friday (8-26-11) at midnight (U.S. eastern time).I'll announce the winner saturday night.And of course,no editting,or re posting a guess.Other than that....chat away.
Let the game begin,


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 23, 2011)

The weight of the boards is just over 1.25 lbs.
I am guessing 6 grams(my guess does not count)so if someone else wants to guess that....it is ok.


----------



## seawolf (Aug 23, 2011)

I will guess 5.55 grams.
Mark


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 23, 2011)

I guess 3.8 Grams. Thanks!

macfixer01


----------



## ProSmelter (Aug 23, 2011)

Im a rookie and have no idea on a scientific calculation, so lets go with.....
7.3 grams....LOL...dont ask....I LOVE numbers!!!!!


----------



## s2550 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll guess at 6.2 g. :lol:


----------



## rewalston (Aug 24, 2011)

oh what the hell...doesn't cost anything to try, I'll say 5.3

Rusty


----------



## stihl88 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll say 6.5g


----------



## etack (Aug 24, 2011)

4.3


----------



## darshevo (Aug 24, 2011)

6.6g (not to be confused with 6.6l in a Trans Am :mrgreen: )


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 24, 2011)

7.0 g


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 24, 2011)

4.7


----------



## dorki22 (Aug 24, 2011)

3,75 g


----------



## wrecker45 (Aug 24, 2011)

6.9 grams. :mrgreen:


----------



## andees78 (Aug 24, 2011)

4.7 grams


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 24, 2011)

2.2g I would bet a dollar if I could :lol:


----------



## geonorts (Aug 24, 2011)

3.5 g


----------



## floppy (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll say 5.7 grams. Looks like there are 2 4.7's posted, does that split the prize. :lol:


----------



## Geo (Aug 24, 2011)

telecom plating is notoriously misleading. ill say 3.6


----------



## martyn111 (Aug 24, 2011)

6.3grams


----------



## kdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

1.1 Gram. Been there done that. Telecom boards are pretty slim on the plating but the RF chips (two white chips on center board in pic) are where its at.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 24, 2011)

Those chips were pulled before stripping.


----------



## Emmjae (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll guess 2.8 grams


----------



## skeeter629 (Aug 24, 2011)

I will take a shot and say 5.15 grams.


----------



## Deadhead7373 (Aug 24, 2011)

I say 3.9 gr


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm going to have to say 2.7g. They sure are pretty!


----------



## nickvc (Aug 25, 2011)

I know nothing about escrap so 1.9 grams.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 25, 2011)

andees78 said:


> 4.7 grams


Love your avatar coin. Do you have a link to a complete pic of the coin?. 8)

edit: cheers Andes. Beautiful coin!.


----------



## andees78 (Aug 25, 2011)

HAuCl4
try these links:
http://www.atsbullion.com/images/large/d_248_01.jpg
http://www.coinnews.net/bullioncoin...11/03/British-Sovereign-Gold-Bullion-Coin.jpg
http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/education/museum/images/pictures/coins1_big.jpg


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll guess 2grams, they are pretty.


----------



## jmdlcar (Aug 25, 2011)

I guest 4.4 grams


----------



## jmdlcar (Aug 25, 2011)

Hope I win so I can get first gold buttons.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok guys time is up.It's 2:21am here,I am sick as heck, I will be severly hung over in the morning,and it is mostly thanks to a dear friend of mine blowing half of his face off with a gun last week.Needless to say, I have a lot on my mind,but I am done with the powder,and will try to melt it sometime later today,and give the total.I am warning you now......it doesn't look like a lot.
I'll talk to everyone later,


----------



## Geo (Aug 27, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your loss. as someone who has lost many important people in my life i can say that even though the hole that's left can never be filled, time will help the pain be less sharp. when ever you start feeling the pain of loss try and think of what you still have that brings light into your life. my sympathies and prayers are with you.


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 27, 2011)

8.4g

Deano


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 27, 2011)

Geo said:


> so sorry to hear about your loss.


Thank you Geo,but he is not dead.He is just really messed up.


----------



## Geo (Aug 27, 2011)

mic said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > so sorry to hear about your loss.
> ...


ill place your friend in my prayers as well. sounds like he needs all the help he can get.  i hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 27, 2011)

The total was 1 gram.The winner is Kdaddy with a guess of 1.1 grams. Please send me a PM of which prize you would like.


----------



## jmdlcar (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe next time.


----------



## Geo (Aug 28, 2011)

congratulations Kdaddy!! 8)


----------



## kdaddy (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Claudie (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations Kdaddy


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol....Good thing Claudie posted that.....it reminded me I have to mail this off tomorrow.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 6, 2011)

Glad I could finally help someone!


----------



## lala14 (Sep 6, 2011)

5.01g nice lot 8)


----------



## kdaddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Prize received, thanks mic.


----------



## old thompson (Sep 15, 2011)

I kind of hate to see that some of the estimates/guesses were way, way high. I guess now I understand why stuff sells on Fleece-bay for 2X to 5x the P.M. content.

I wouldn't be ashamed to pay $50 for a pound of pins or fingers that only had $50 worth of gold in it, even knowing right off that I might not be able to squeeze all of that $50 out. I would like to get stuff to practice on. But, I would just like to see the refiner come out ahead of the srcraper sometimes.

My hat is off to you guys that make money refining e-scrap.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 15, 2011)

There are some refiners / hobbyists on the forum that would rather
have $50 in hard, physical gold, than in paper currency. Some see it
as an investment or a hedge against hyper inflation. Some would just
rather have fun refining while learning something new and then hold a bit 
of shiny stuff in their hands.

Long story short, some spend money on movies, gold balls, beer or
fishing lures as their hobby of choice and some like to "invest" and 
save for the future in "hard" currency. 8)


----------

